# 50 BMG Bottle opener..



## USAFVET98 (Jun 21, 2011)

Craig (clapiana) posted these bottle opener blanks last week so I had to try them out. My dad said since the 50 bmg pens are my biggest seller, do 50 bmg bottle openers too. So here is what I came up with. Needs a little work but i'll get it..


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty cool.  I'm wondering if you could cut a 50 cal bullet and add it to the top of that casing.  Can you even get a 50 cal bullet?


----------



## Snowbeast (Jun 21, 2011)

Sure can get .50 bullets. I bought a bag of 100 a while back and have been burning through them making pens like these.  

Try www.wideners.com

They are a reloading supply company and can provide pretty much any caliber rifle or pistol case or bullet that you may want.

This opener with a bullet would be very interesting. May have to give it a try.....


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats awesome.  Great job.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha that looks killer very cool and unique

brings back memories  about 2 decades back we use to fire a dismounted 50 cal mounted on a tripod (yes it was a large pod that took 2 people to carry disassembled). Back then easy access to All that brass

Did you mount the bottle opener into a dowel to secure it into the brass?

Is a bullet easy to drill through?


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jun 22, 2011)

PSI carries them in a kit.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK50CAL.html


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 22, 2011)

ryvnd2001 said:


> PSI carries them in a kit.
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK50CAL.html



Those are 50 BMG brass, but without an actual bullet.  PaulDoug was asking about buying just the bullets, which actually are available commercially.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 22, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Is a bullet easy to drill through?


It depends on teh composition of the bullet.  Some brands of 50 BMG bullets are as simple as drilling any other bullet.  Some are kind of a pain in the butt.


----------

